
Optimizing for Iteration: Choosing Your Early Startup's Tech Stack - jakemmarsh
https://monolist.co/blog/2019/09/optimizing-for-iteration-tech-stack/
======
michannne
A very good list, unfortunately, one whose principles go largely
unimplemented. Maybe SV is different, but at most places it seems you'd be
hard pressed to find engineers skilled and capable enough to understand and
push for these values.

I worked on a codebase that started as a ASP. NET framework project simply
because that's what the team knew. No one knew React, and no one had the
impetus to learn it thoroughly, if we forced that requirement we'd have to cut
90% of the team. It's unfortunate because we demonstrated how fast,
maintainable, and modular a React-based system could be if developed properly.
Multiple high-value features implemented in a single sprint, but as 90% of the
team can't use it, we can't implement it everywhere.

~~~
jakemmarsh
Yup, that's the unfortunate reality you can find yourself in if these things
aren't taken into consideration early on.

However, that doesn't mean improvements can never be made. Sounds like it
definitely still would've been worth your team learning React!

